# South Africa Safari buddy needed. #1 world wildlife photog will teach!



## scottkinfw (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I have a private photo safari scheduled October 20 to Nov 5th this year. Greg du Toit voted #1 wildlife photographer worldwide in 2013, and will be teaching us all aspects of photography. 

After the land portion, we will spend about 2 1/2 days doing shark cage dives, and snorkeling with seals.

I am looking for a serious photographer, who is interested in taking a trip of a lifetime. Must be easy going.

If you are not interested in the dive part, that will be optional.

If you are interested or know of someone, please contact me ASAP.

Thanks.

sek


----------



## Skulker (Aug 14, 2015)

sounds like a fantastic trip!


----------



## DaWin (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh my God! This is so super-cool! This really a trip of the whole life! I can't believe one is so lucky to do it! 

Why am I only an amateur :'(


Working hard to do my essay...


----------



## tpatana (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, that sounds awesome. I wish I could join. Not this time though, but some year!

And the cage dive sounds interesting.

Remember to post lot of pictures!


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Scott 

There's a Facebook page, Canon Photographers in South Africa, that have some super photographers who would be more than willing to take you up on that offer.

I would've offered myself but I can't get that length of time off of work :-/


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Scott, you make me jealous 

What a great trip...
*IF* I had the time and money I would join you at once. 
But lacking both for that I can only wish you having a trip of a lifetime, great pictures and even greater impressions on that journey. 

And: 
Don't forget to report your experiences and what you've learned. 
That would make it easier for me to bear 

Have fun.


----------

